# any help...im a new owner



## samuiali (Dec 8, 2008)

hello to all........i've ditched my golf gti and up graided to audi 
ive just become a owner of a 2004 /3.2dgs/audi tt/........Is there any tips/help or advide about looking after this mean machine :twisted: 
ie........engine trouble/running issues/

any advice would be helpful.

ali.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum  Have a look at www.TTOC.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum, keep a eye on here , always plenty tips 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome have a look here loads of info www.wak-tt.com


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

